# Year model Red shifters...



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

I see Red shifters being referenced as 2012, 2011, 2011.5, 2010, etc.

What exactly is the difference between them? Is there something physically different about them? Is one better over the other? 

I have a full 2010 Force groupset on one of my bikes. I am very pleased with it, however I would like to upgrade the Force shifters to Red. 

What is the more desirable Red shifter to use?


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine are the same shape and shift exactly the same, the only physical difference I can tell is that my new levers rattle over bumps without grease on the brake cable end.

I have one set that is brand new (November) and another set that is a few years old. There are different graphics on the brake lever. The graphics on the shift paddle are exactly the same.

Older Red on the left, brand new Sram Red on the right


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question and for the pictures. Much appreciated!

I realize you mentioned the new ones rattle over bumps without grease on the brake cable end. Having said that, is there any difference in the shifting experience?

I am considering upgrading to Red shifters (from my current Force groupset) if for any other reason, for Zero Loss on both front and rear derailleur shifting. 

Other than the graphics difference, is there an actual shifting advantage of one over the other (ie, old vs new)?

PS: nice bike in the background, BTW.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

My older shifters have 10k+ miles on them and I cannot feel any difference, the shifting is just as good as the new ones.

I personally like the older smaller graphics better. I wouldn't hesitate to buy some older shifters.

I've never used force, but I've tried Rival and the shifter throw is so much shorter and quicker with Red. I couldn't believe how much of a difference there was.


----------

